# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Появление странной учетной записи СОЗДАТЕЛЬ-ВЛАДЕЛЕЦ и изменение прав доступа к папкам

## Steel

Не понятно откуда появились новые учетные запись СОЗДАТЕЛЬ-ВЛАДЕЛЕЦ и TrustedInstaller. Откуда они взялись и как их убрать?
Установил кис 2012 не могу копировать с заменой файлы в папку c:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2012. Пишет: "Нет доступа к целевой папке", "Вам необходимо разрешение на выполнение этой операции". Кроме меня компом ни кто не пользуется. В чем может быть проблема?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

Файлы и папки с владельцем trustedinstaller, в основном системные...  Аккуратнее с ними!
Экспортируй этот файл реестра: 

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\zTakeOwnership]
@="Стать владельцем"
"Position"="Bottom"
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""
"HasLUAShield"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\zTakeOwnership\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant Администраторы:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant Администраторы:F"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\zTakeOwnership]
@="Стать владельцем"
"Position"="Bottom"
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""
"HasLUAShield"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\zTakeOwnership\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d y && icacls \"%1\" /grant Администраторы:F /t"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d y && icacls \"%1\" /grant Администраторы:F /t"
```

после чего в контекстном меню папок и файлов появится пункт "Стать владельцем"...

----------

antanta

----------


## Steel

*Iron Monk*
Как выполняется экспорт? И появится ли у меня доступ к папке киса?

----------


## Iron Monk

Пойдем издалека...
1. Распакуйте файл из вложения.
2. Кликните дважды на файле Full_access.reg и разрешите добавить данные в реестр.
3. Кликните правой кнопкой мыши на папке Киса, в контекстном меню выберите "Стать владельцем..."
4. Всё.  :Smiley:

----------

Steel

----------


## Steel

*Iron Monk*
Проделал вышеперечисленные операции, все равно пишет, что нет доступа к целевой папке. В принципе с проблемой киса уже разобрался, но все равно интересен вопрос почему нет доступа и откуда взялась учетка "СОЗДАТЕЛЬ-ВЛАДЕЛЕЦ"?

----------


## Iron Monk

Создатель-владелец (Creator Owner) — специальный участник безопасности. Помимо этого, в дескрипторе безопасности ресурса есть запись, определяющая владельца объекта.



> Когда пользователь создает файл или папку (для чего он должен обладать разрешениями Создание файлов/Запись данных (Create Files/Write Data) или Создание папок/Дозапись данных (Create Folders/Append Data) соответственно), он становится создателем и первым владельцем этого ресурса. Любые разрешения, предоставленные особой учетной записи Создатель-владелец (Creator Owner) для родительской папки, явно назначаются пользователю в отношении этого нового ресурса.

----------

Steel

----------


## Steel

Спасибо, теперь понятно

----------


## MiStr

> *Iron Monk*
> Проделал вышеперечисленные операции, все равно пишет, что нет доступа к целевой папке.


Доступа не будет, потому что работает самозащита Kaspersky Internet Security. Для отключения самозащиты необходимо проделать следующие действия: главное окно Касперского => Настройка => Самозащита => уберите галочку напротив "Включить самозащиту".

----------


## antanta

> Файлы и папки с владельцем trustedinstaller, в основном системные...  Аккуратнее с ними!
> Экспортируй этот файл реестра: 
> 
> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\zTakeOwnership]
> @="Стать владельцем"
> "Position"="Bottom"
> ...


Респект и уважуха за еще один пример  :Cheesy: 
Для недавно подтянувшихся - "информация к размышлению".
http://lurkmore.to/Rarjpeg
http://wasm.ru/article.php?article=drvw2k03

----------

